# Sun,s Out



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice and sunny now plus no wind at Cabo De Gata (Almeria) after a very dull day .


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Dull start but raining here in Benidorm.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Sat out in the lovely sunshine here in Yorkshire . 8)


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

It's nice out.


Wait for it.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely sunny day in Lancaster


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Wall to wall sun in Essex .  

Rob.


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely peeing down here at Cabopino - missing Cabo :-( 

Say hello to our friends

Mars and fudge


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hissing down here in the aires at denia.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Big change,just been on the moors with the dog,cold and drizzly and can't see above 50 yds cos of the fog


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am delighted to hear the Spanish weather reports, in particular when they are negative.
Why should you (whoever you are) be having lovely warm weather while I keep sending the monkey out to look for whatever he tells me that he has lost.

:lol: 

Alan


----------

